# Any gamers in Charlotte, NC area?



## heero yuy (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi,

I just moved to Hickory, NC about 9 months ago and I'm looking for some gamers in and around Charlotte (I'm about an hour NW of Charlotte).  I am willing to play anything at this point in time.  I'm familiar with D&D, but open to try new things.  

Thanks


----------



## the_bruiser (Feb 5, 2005)

Heero - Yes, I run a game in Charlotte.  We play once every 2-4 weeks, usually on Sunday afternoons at about 4 hours per session.  It's an established campaign with some quirky campaign rules, but I'll be happy to send you some info if you're interested.  Hickory's a long drive, but I do have a guy who drives down from Raleigh for each session already .



			
				heero yuy said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just moved to Hickory, NC about 9 months ago and I'm looking for some gamers in and around Charlotte (I'm about an hour NW of Charlotte).  I am willing to play anything at this point in time.  I'm familiar with D&D, but open to try new things.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## heero yuy (Feb 6, 2005)

You've perked my interest.  Send me some info.  I don't know how feasible it will be to drive to Charlotte on Sundays yet.  Only reason being that my wife works on Sundays so I would have to bring my kids.  But please send some info, and maybe I can make some arrangements.

Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## the_bruiser (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, it's great that you're interested.  I don't want to call the campaign 'low-powered', exactly, but think of it as character-powered rather than item- or magic-powered .  We level up quickly but with few magic items.  That probably makes you think that spellcasters would be broken, but we've effectively reduced spellcasting levels to half your HD.  So while we're a high-level party (20th is the highest), the actual capabilities of the party are still more in line with 12th level characters.  

I know I'm going to come across like a jerk here, but I have one concern - I'm not sure about having kids around.  I guess I'd need to think / talk to you about it.  Still interested?  Let me know.


----------



## XanthorDrathos (May 3, 2005)

*Morganton, NC*

Not so far away, with weekly Sunday games, and occasional Saturday games.  Typically play 3.5E D&D with various DM's from time to time.  

Also, looking at different rule sets (Grim Tales) and other non-RPG games altogether (cards, board games, etc).

Mostly 25-35 ish gamers.  Hosts have young kids who do not play.

Feel free to drop into our Yahoo group for a look/post or email.

Morganton


----------



## der_kluge (May 3, 2005)

I'm trying to find a job in Charlotte or Raleigh. So, if someone wants to help me find an IT job there, I'd be happy to join.   Until then...


----------



## der_kluge (May 10, 2005)

I've got a recruiter going to submit me to a company in Charlotte, so we'll see...


----------



## John Desmarais (May 27, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm trying to find a job in Charlotte or Raleigh. So, if someone wants to help me find an IT job there, I'd be happy to join.  Until then...




What (specifically) kind of IT job?

John D


----------



## der_kluge (May 31, 2005)

John Desmarais said:
			
		

> What (specifically) kind of IT job?
> 
> John D




Data warehousing, data architecture, data modeling, requirements, analysis, design. Anything in between.

I hadn't found anything, and basically just kind of stopped looking. But I'll always consider good opportunities if they come along.


----------

